# How often do you use fold-down seats or the ski bag?



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

a must have for convience. don't have an suv. use it whenever i go to home depot or to buy any type of small furniture. plan to carry my bike/snowboard in there later.


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

:thumb: 

I bought the CWP and have enjoyed this package. The fold-down seats are used just about every weekend. The skibag was used twice in the past month and a half. I suspect it will be put to use twice more this winter.

I suspect that there may be more rattles due to the fold-down seats. At this point, however, there has been no rattle etc.
Mike


----------

